# whats the diff between union Atlas and forces?



## stunt66 (Jan 7, 2009)

The union sites pretty vague, whats the diff between the atlas and force's?


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Looks pretty clear to me. They even conveniently list each bindings features for you. 

Example: Force has Stage II baseplate, Atlas has Stage III. 

Proceed accordingly. 

Atlas Snowboard Bindings | UNION BINDING CO. 2012/ 2013

Force Snowboard Bindings | UNION BINDING CO. 2012/ 2013


----------



## stunt66 (Jan 7, 2009)

lol i guess im just used to burton. They list the stiffness and suggested riding style for each one.


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

Extremo provided a great breakdown of Union SL/Force/Atlas stiffness in this recent thread.

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/bindings/54177-binding-suggestion-2013-never-summer-proto.html


----------

